# Glasgow Coffee Festival - 6th December



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello folks!

With just a week to go until the first Glasgow Coffee Festival I thought I'd do a proper post to give you some more info. Heres the event poster:









10 roasters, 2 bars, 10 free masterclasses, 1 national competition, 1 film premiere, 26 exhibitors, art, music, food, barber, face painting, xmas gifts!

Tickets available here https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/glasgow-coffee-festival-uk-barista-championship-scottish-heat-tickets-9002154687?aff=es2&rank=3

Shaping up to be an amazing day and I'm super excited to be involved! We'd love to see as many home baristas there as possible so to encourage you even more (like you need the encouragement!) you can get 50% off your tickets by entering *[email protected]*.

I'm running a latte art masterclass at the festival. All masterclasses are free so if you're interested in joining the latte art one then maybe start a list of names on this thread. Any other questions just give me a shout!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Superb discount for CFUK Members - thanks Michael!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Who else is going so far? I have my ticket! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm still undecided about this but the half price ticket offer is very tempting! I've never been to a coffee festival before, so not sure what to expect really.

I've had a look at the masterclass list on the website - it gives a list of who is doing them but not the content. Do you know if there will be anything on manual brew methods?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Was going to go to this and just seen the offer, thanks


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll be there next weekend cannot wait to try so nice coffee


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Just booked two tickets. Looking forward to it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Bit too far for me but looks fantastic, and nice one funinacup for the fantastic forum offer!


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Can't possible miss this, got a funny look when I suggested going to Glasgow for some Christmas shopping

What are the chances of a Coffee Festival going on at the same time ??


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

I´ll be there, no doubt ; )


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice one Tobi! Got any cool kit to bring and show us?


----------



## themark01 (Dec 3, 2014)

I am also never miss


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey Michael,

won't bring any, it is enough around.

2 Stradas, 1 GS3, a pretty decent Conti, Faema President, FB70, GB5, Linea PB, a nice customzied Linea.

I just could bring my little lever. But I'm to lazy, I'd better join your master class.

Its definitely worth coming around!

See you there


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

This is going to be amazing!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just wondered how everyone who went to the festival last Saturday thought of it?

I got there pretty early 10.30ish and things were well underway at the barista competition with Mr. Hasbean doing the MC.. Nice venue, if somewhat chilly! At least the toilets were warm.

I signed up for the hand brewing class by Brewlab which was interesting - turned out to be a Kalita Wave only brew with a special Scandanavian Costa Rican bean. The talk itself was interesting- their's seemed to be a very careful approach (something like 38.3g/500ml), refractometers etc... 93C starting temp (this seemed very common round all the stands for different brewing methods).

I pottered about the various displays and tasted samples of various coffees. Enjoyed the Artisan roast chemex with the Kenyan beans - very fruity. First tastes of chemex and V60 so that was good. Tip from the guy at Glen Lyon roastery (nice espresso!) was to eat a banana as you go to soak up the caffeine! I did see a few folks doing just that.

It certainly got very busy.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Popped along to this, managed to get into the latte art and the brewing class as well. Nice and warm in that room!

Tried some good coffee and some not so good, well not too my fast anyway, and had a tasty curry roll thing.

Picked up some beans and a tamper whilst there. Sadly not managed to pour a simple heart yet, always planned on taking up training with fun in a cup so the taster session was good.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I went along to this too, taking my wife along as my friend pulled out the day before with a surprise wedding invite - a likely story I say!

Started off with some nice flat whites from the La Marzocco stand accompanied by a tasty chocolate brownie from Riverhill's stand (sadly not the delicious salted caramel one I had there recently but still delicious).

Made my way to the busy Made By Knock stand and after a little play with a demo model decided to buy what I was told was the last of their Feldgrinds whilst I could avoid waiting several months for the privilege. Having had a chance to use it for a few days since am very pleased with it and my little Tiamo hand grinder will be on its way to a new owner soon methinks.

After a bit more wandering around, decided to try an AeroPress from Papercup made on what I found out later was Jeebsy's very own EK43. The guy seemed a little disappointed at my lack of vocabulary in describing how it tasted, repeating my "um nice" and "yeah, lovely" after me in a downbeat, disappointed voice. Next time I'll be sure to read the tasting notes more carefully in advance and paraphrase them in my head whilst my drink brews









Hunger struck and I had a tasty spinach and sweet potato curry with pitta bread, surely cooked in a volcano or nuclear reactor given the temperature at which it was served. Mrs G had a nice chilli con carne - both from McCune Smith (just before the intersection of Duke St and High St in the city centre - still I think a bit of a well-kept secret among Glasgow coffee drinkers - their sandwiches are amazing and it's almost impossible to choose which one as all sound delicious).

Decided to round off the day with one more coffee so joined the queue at J Atkinsons who had a lovely Faema President - probably one of the nicest looking machines I've seen. After asking them if they knew our very own MrBoots as I know he's a regular there they asked "You know Martin Martin? " and then my drink was on the house (assuming that wasn't the case for everyone that day - I like to think I'm special and that my name-dropping won me it!)

All-in-all, a great day out. Sorry to have missed out on the latte art session although I've already had the benefit of a training session with Michael at funinacup (search the forum for my review) so probably it was only fair to let others who might be future customers experience it for themselves. Didn't see any of the UKBC heats as my wife was eager to get home as the hall itself was pretty chilly!

Thanks to all who organised such a great event and thanks again to Michael for the half-price ticket code!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Jeebsy's very own EK43


...at least one of us made it


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

What happened mate?!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Went to a party for a few drinks the night before and it got a bit out of hand. Idiot.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Went to a party for a few drinks the night before and it got a bit out of hand. Idiot.


And a coffee or two wouldn't have helped? Must've been bad!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I can remember 2am....next thing I remember is realising it was 3 in the afternoon and being in no state to go out in public.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

koi said:


> Popped along to this, managed to get into the latte art and the brewing class as well. Nice and warm in that room!


Did you get to try a taste of the kalita wave brew? I thought it was quite underwhelming.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

michaelg said:


> I went along to this too, taking my wife along as my friend pulled out the day before with a surprise wedding invite - a likely story I say!
> 
> After a bit more wandering around, decided to try an AeroPress from Papercup made on what I found out later was Jeebsy's very own EK43. The guy seemed a little disappointed at my lack of vocabulary in describing how it tasted, repeating my "um nice" and "yeah, lovely" after me in a downbeat, disappointed voice. Next time I'll be sure to read the tasting notes more carefully in advance and paraphrase them in my head whilst my drink brews


Papercup do a exceptionally good aeropress IME. Sounds like you packed a fair bit in there.

I got my V60 from the roastcentral stand. Talking to the guys they said it was their 1st show of this type and they were a wee bit nervous to be amongst such big names. Best of luck to them.

As you say well worth the half price ticket. Wonder if it will become a regular event?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Step21 said:


> Did you get to try a taste of the kalita wave brew? I thought it was quite underwhelming.


It was ok, nothing special


----------

